# Gameloft games on sale through April 29



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

From an Amazon newsletter, select Kindle Fire edition Gameloft games are 50% or more off through April 29....

See the list here.

_(Sorry mods, I didn't know how to include a KB tag in the link, perhaps one of you can fix that?  )_ _Done! --Betsy_


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I already got Uno and it's pretty nice. I'm tempted on Asphalt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that purchase of these games also qualifies for the $1 MP3 Amazon credit promotion going on now.  Purchase one and and the credit will be applied to your account with a confirmation email.  One per customer.

Betsy


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

CS said:


> I already got Uno and it's pretty nice. I'm tempted on Asphalt.


If you can put the "GetJar" market on your Fire..Asphalt 6 is free: http://www.getjar.com/mobile/326894/asphalt

If I remember correctly, it was pretty easy to put GetJar on the Fire.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Zero said:


> If you can put the "GetJar" market on your Fire..Asphalt 6 is free: http://www.getjar.com/mobile/326894/asphalt
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was pretty easy to put GetJar on the Fire.


I'd be willing to pay the $0.49 at Amazon for this game instead of free at GetJar so that I have the nice small icon on the carousel instead of the big blocky icon from 3rd party sources. For some reason those ugly big icons bother me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our members, a developer, has also expressed concern about some of the tracking (or something) that the Getjar app installs, and recommends 1mobile.com instead.  I also prefer Amazon if there's not a huge price difference.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of our members, a developer, has also expressed concern about some of the tracking (or something) that the Getjar app installs, and recommends 1mobile.com instead. I also prefer Amazon if there's not a huge price difference.
> 
> Betsy


That's the reason I stopped using Getjar. And really, for 49 cents, I'm okay paying. Plus, I believe (but I'm not certain) that the version of Asphalt 6 that's on the Amazon store has been optimized for the Kindle Fire. I assume that's what the special "Kindle Fire edition" designation is supposed to indicate. I went ahead and bought it but haven't tried it yet.


----------

